# Tank Fishing



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

Over the weekend, my fiancé and myself went down to our tank bass fishing, had a good time and caught plenty of bass. Then I hooked into this guy and right off the bat I knew it was something big. Slammed my spinner bait and didnt want to come up and gave one heck of a fight! At first I thought I foul hooked something but then I realized I didn't. Any idea how this got in the tank? If its what I think it is, these are sterrel and can't reproduce.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Birds transferring eggs maybe or someone released it. Let it grow up to be a monster lol.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice Hybrid bass, definitely lost!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that is definitely 2Cool!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm sorry but the coordinates for that tank must have accidently gotten deleted, could you repeat them. Nice fish


----------



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

hahah duke!! its a secret


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Man I bet things got crazy for a while when that bad boy was hooked!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Some one put it in there very nice hybrid, he has been eating good to by the size of him. Good catch.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It was stocked..you can be sure of that and no, it will not reproduce in a pond.

I've raised Hybrid striped bass in ponds and they can be entertaining...until that is, they clean out your pond of bait fish and the bass begin to starve.


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

Has your pond been stocked before? If so, I bet it got mixed up in there somehow. I think the chances of a bird carrying the egg of a wild hybrid to your pond and surviving is pretty slim.


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

Rofl My grand son asked if this thread was about those guys fishing at bass pro on tv........


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

hehehehe,,,,,


----------

